# Massachusetts EMT Pay Scale



## chrisp368 (Nov 5, 2011)

I was wondering what are some of the better paying companies in Massachusetts. I'm about to take my written next week.

From what I've heard so far Fallon starts off at $12, EasCare $12.50, Lifeline $13. I don't know if this one is true but I've heard that Trinity starts their EMTs off at $16.75?

Any other companies that people know of and there starting rates or know if these ones that are posted are true? Thanks.


----------



## shosh328 (Nov 5, 2011)

i.ve heard cataldo starts at $13.25 for a basic


----------



## Steam Engine (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks about right, not sure about Trinity though.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 6, 2011)

Last I heard Brewster starts no-experience basics at $12.50. Once you start driving it goes up, and if you come from another company with some experience you start higher.


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## huey28 (Nov 6, 2011)

thats a negitive on trinity, when the 211 people that got caught faking there con-ed they were offering current emts and medics working there 1000$ per 24 hour shift just to get it filled, now that all that is sorted out, its around 13.25 starting. average pay is between 12.50 and 13.25 as a basic, and 15.50 to 16.00 as a new medic. good luck bud.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2011)

$1000/shift? Holy heck, I wish I spent another year in MA.


----------



## Steam Engine (Nov 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> $1000/shift? Holy heck, I wish I spent another year in MA.



Yep...I recall hearing $25-$50 an hour for BLS shifts that couldn't be filled.


----------



## Meursault (Nov 6, 2011)

Since this is the latest MA thread, Spaulding's hiring one full-time EMT. No word on wages. Oh, and they still use paper.



chrisp368 said:


> From what I've heard so far Fallon starts off at $12,



Sounds about right. Last I heard, Fallon had hired enough basics that the "senior" people were complaining about having to fight for overtime, and the new hires were complaining about some weirdness involving the pay scale changing. A lot of complaining going on over there in Quincy, but it sounds like the usual BS. 



Steam Engine said:


> Yep...I recall hearing $25-$50 an hour for BLS shifts that couldn't be filled.


I'm going to start paying very close attention to my coworkers who are recertifying now.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 7, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> Since this is the latest MA thread, Spaulding's hiring one full-time EMT. No word on wages. Oh, and they still use paper.
> 
> Sent from my out of area communications device.
> 
> I don't mind using paper, it always works and it seems like it takes less time.


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm starting @ Cape Cod Ambulance @ 11.75 for ambulance drivers. Apparently we are grossly underpaid, but that is the norm for cape cod. 

Also, I hear RUN AWAY from Fallon..just fyi


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 30, 2011)

pro ems in cambridge starts at 12.50 plus .15 for each year experience.It may be more though as it looks like their website is a bit out of date. I did some ride time there and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 1, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> I'm starting @ Cape Cod Ambulance @ 11.75 for ambulance drivers. Apparently we are grossly underpaid, but that is the norm for cape cod.
> 
> Also, I hear RUN AWAY from Fallon..just fyi



I would not call 11.75 grossly underpaid for a no experience basic. Low perhaps, but you're not just going to get a spectacular wage when you have no experience.


----------



## cynikalkat (Dec 1, 2011)

*underpaid in ems, no*



Tigger said:


> I would not call 11.75 grossly underpaid for a no experience basic. Low perhaps, but you're not just going to get a spectacular wage when you have no experience.[/QUOTE
> 
> well, I said that based off of what other ppl have said, and the fact that EMS, just like social work, is on lower pay scale than other fields, such as diesel mechanic (my fiance). I find it odd that jobs where you drive injured/hurt/dying ppl to & from places are paid less than a person who drives a semi, trash truck, etc.


----------



## Brandon O (Dec 1, 2011)

I believe Cataldo is still the highest among the typical privates. Spaulding and perhaps some of the other hospital-based services down south are probably higher, plus of course Boston EMS. For those with any experience these things might diverge, since each company recognizes time-in differently and there might even be room to negotiate.


----------



## chrisp368 (Dec 4, 2011)

who's hiring!?!


----------



## Steam Engine (Dec 4, 2011)

chrisp368 said:


> who's hiring!?!



It seems to be pretty tough everywhere. Brewster was hiring recently, I'm not sure if they still are. Rumor is LifeLine is (or at least recently was) hiring MA and NREMT certified EMT-B and P, since they just opened up a couple locations in New Hampshire.


----------



## Brandon O (Dec 4, 2011)

Apply everywhere, make a nuisance of yourself by calling, and physically show up at the HR office if you don't get responses. Ignoring you is the industry standard way of winnowing down the pile.


----------



## Steam Engine (Dec 4, 2011)

Brandon Oto said:


> Apply everywhere, make a nuisance of yourself by calling, and physically show up at the HR office if you don't get responses. Ignoring you is the industry standard way of winnowing down the pile.



Agreed...unless specifically required, apply in person, and be prepared for an interview on the spot. This won't necessarily happen, but it's good to be prepared for it.


----------



## cynikalkat (Dec 6, 2011)

*who's hiring*

I've heard AMR and eascare are hiring. Not sure where else near you. 

Good luck!


----------



## medicdan (Dec 6, 2011)

Long story short: most companies are hiring, but they do so in batches, every month or three. You're best to apply broadly, be proactive and follow up actively (bordering on annoyance), and perfect your grovel (jk).


----------



## Milla3P (Dec 6, 2011)

Boston EMS does pay basics approx $800/Wk for some reason, but i'm sure you have to be VERY comfortable with everything.  Allegedly P's have to start as B's and go through Bostons own Medic school... But for that money I'd do it if i had a Mass license.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 7, 2011)

H+H also has a competitive application and hiring process, followed by an intense 3 month academy and multi-step FTO and field supervision process, all before getting "pinned" as a full EMT. You'll notice BEMS BLS staff don't wear the state patch, but a Boston EMT-Basic patch regardless of state certification. 
Boingo, can you comment on the internal promotion/education process for medic?


----------



## boingo (Dec 8, 2011)

All medic promotions are from within, you have to be on the job for at least a year (BLS) prior to taking the promotional exam.  The exam is competitive, written, practical and oral boards, top 6-10 get into the internship.  Internship consists of a month of clinicals in hospital, then 9 weeks in the field, if all goes well an exit interview follows and then a 6 month probationary period.  

You be a Mass medic at time of test, the department has on occasion run its own in-house medic program, the current one is scheduled to finish in another year or so, I have my doubts about the department running another one any time soon.  Good luck!


----------

